# Russia's new BMPT72 Tank support vehicle unveiled



## CougarKing (29 Sep 2013)

A precursor of what other future Russian armoured vehicles will look like, aside from the aforementioned Armata tank?









> Russia’s Uralvagonzavod defense manufacturer on Wednesday unveiled the* BMPT-72 tank support fighting vehicle, dubbed the “Terminator-2,”* at the Russia Arms Expo 2013 in Nizhny Tagil.
> 
> The BMPT-72 is an extensive modernization of the world-famous T-72 main battle tank, also produced by Uralvagonzavod. *Compared with its predecessor – the BMPT – the BMPT-72 has an improved fire control system and better turret weapon station protection.*
> 
> ...


----------

